# Πόσα να ζητήσω;



## kattos (Aug 6, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!

Πρόκειται να μεταφράσω ένα βιβλιαράκι (33 σελίδες) ιστορικού περιεχομένου, για τις διατροφικές συνήθειες στη μεσαιωνική Κύπρο, από τα Αγγλικά στα Ελληνικά. Η ιδιοκτήτρια του εκδοτικού οίκου το άφησε πάνω μου για την αμοιβή και δεν έχω ιδέα τι να ζητήσω, πρώτη φορά κάνω αυτό το επάγγελμα. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα περιμένει να της πω πόσα ζητώ ανά λέξη.

Δώστε μου μια ιδέα γιατι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Kattos.
Αν έχεις το βιβλίο σε ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο, ξέρεις και πόσες λέξεις περιέχει, σωστά; Μπορείς να δώσεις αυτόν τον αριθμό; Αν δεν έχεις ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο, μπορείς να μετρήσεις πόσες λέξεις περίπου έχει κάθε σελίδα;


----------



## kattos (Aug 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Έχω όμως ήδη μεταφράσει 22 από τις συνολικά 37 σελίδες και βγαίνουν 8420 λέξεις στα Ελληνικά, σύμφωνα με τον υπολογιστή μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2011)

Άρα, οι 37 σελίδες περιέχουν περίπου 14.000 λέξεις. Τώρα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε τη γνώμη των συναδέλφων που μεταφράζουν κυρίως βιβλία, επειδή η δική μου εμπειρία είναι πολύ μικρή σ' αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## rogne (Aug 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Θα έλεγα να μη ζητήσεις λιγότερα από 10 ευρώ ανά σελίδα του πρωτοτύπου (η αμοιβή ανά λέξη της μετάφρασης είναι κάπως ασυνήθιστη όταν πρόκειται για βιβλία). Αν βέβαια σου φαίνονται λίγα σε σχέση με τον χρόνο δουλειάς σου ή/και τη δυσκολία του κειμένου, αναπροσαρμόζεις το μίνιμουμ αναλόγως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες, kattos.

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποια ειδική σχέση με την εκδότρια, αφού έχεις ήδη μεταφράσει περισσότερο από το μισό βιβλίο χωρίς να έχετε συμφωνήσει την τιμή — και η ειδική σχέση να λειτουργεί υπέρ σου (π.χ. επειδή είσαι ειδικευμένος στο θέμα) και όχι υπέρ της εκδότριας (π.χ. επειδή είναι διατεθειμένη να σου δώσει την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου και να καλυφτεί στη συνέχεια με μια γερή επιμέλεια). Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αναφέρομαι σε παραδείγματα που μπορεί να επηρεάσουν σημαντικά την τιμή.

Επίσης, ο μέσος αριθμός λέξεων ανά σελίδα (382) είναι λίγο φουσκωμένος σε σχέση με τα συνηθισμένα, το πιθανότερο επειδή μετράς λέξεις στόχου και όχι πηγής. Υποθέτω ότι έχεις κανονική σελίδα των 330 λέξεων και για επιστημονικό κείμενο από καλό μεταφραστή η τιμή νομίζω ότι είναι γύρω στα 200-250 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο. Το 210 αντιστοιχεί στα 4 λεπτά τη λέξη στις 330 λέξεις/σελίδα, που δεν είναι καμιά ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή τιμή σε χώρους έξω από το εκδοτικό κύκλωμα.

Η επιστημονική προσέγγιση θα ήταν να δεις πόσες ώρες σού πήρε η μετάφραση, να ανακαλύψεις την ωριαία αμοιβή σου και να τη συγκρίνεις με τις εναλλακτικές σου προοπτικές. 

Βάζω αυτή τη μαγιά και θα περιμένουμε να ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις.

(Ουπς, ήδη μια άποψη που δείχνει ότι ανέβασα την ταρίφα...)


----------



## rogne (Aug 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> (Ουπς, ήδη μια άποψη που δείχνει ότι ανέβασα την ταρίφα...)



...Και πολύ καλά έκανες.


----------



## kattos (Aug 7, 2011)

@rogne 10 ευρώ τη σελίδα, δηλαδή γύρω στα 370 ευρώ για το σύνολο. Μάλλον θα ζητήσω κάτι παραπάνω, αφού το κείμενο είχε πολλές δύσκολες λέξεις - σπάνια φυτά κλπ - και χρειάστηκε πολύ ψάξιμο.
@nickel Νομίζω είναι λίγο αργά για την επιστημονική προσέγγιση, αφού δεν έχω μετρήσει καθόλου τις ώρες μέχρι τώρα. Φυσικά μπορεί να μετρήσω τις ώρες από τώρα και στο εξής και να υπολογίσω. Δούλευα στο βιβλιοπωλείο της εκδότριας στην Κύπρο για δύο χρόνια, οπότε ελπίζω ότι αργά η γρήγορα θα με πληρώσει... Πάντως όταν το ξεκίνησα μου είχε πει τι πλήρωνε κάποιον που της μετάφραζε τότε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα, εννοώντας ότι η αμοιβή μου θα έβγαινε με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Τότε που τα υπολόγισα εβγαινε γύρω στις 2000 ευρώ, αστρονομικό ποσό σε σύγκριση με τα 370! Μάλλον θα ήταν η τιμή για τα μυθιστορήματα που είναι σίγουρα πιο δύσκολα στη μετάφραση. Φαίνεται κατάλαβε το λάθος της, γι'αυτό με ρώτησε τώρα πόσα θέλω εγώ. Είμαστε και οι δύο ερασιτέχνες, εξ ού και το μπέρδεμα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2011)

Εκδότρια που θα πλήρωνε 1.000 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο θα ήθελα να τη γνωρίσω εδώ και τώρα, ακόμα κι αν έχει καταλάβει το λάθος της.
:)


----------



## kattos (Aug 7, 2011)

OK, θα βάλω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα στο ποστ για να την έχεις υπόψη σου :)
Λέω να παίξω πελλό (κάνω τον ανίδεο - συνηθισμένη πρακτική στην Κύπρο) και να ζητήσω 1000 κι ό,τι βγει!


----------



## psifio (Aug 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις πόσα δίνει για το μυθιστόρημα; (Για να ξέρω πόσο γοερά να βάλω τα κλάματα.)


----------



## kattos (Aug 7, 2011)

Μην κλάψεις καθόλου, δε θυμάμαι πια.. Το είχα αρχίσει πριν καιρό και τώρα το συνεχίζω. Πάντως το μυθιστόρημα ήταν από τα ελληνικά στ' αγγλικά, μπορεί γι'αυτό και το φούσκωμα της τιμής.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, και καλώς όρισες,

γενικά, συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες. Ειδικά, δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχεις με την εκδότρια, αλλά επειδή δεν έχεις υπογράψει σύμβαση, καλό θα ήταν να της πεις πόσα θέλεις πριν παραδώσεις, όπως και να της ζητήσεις κάποια προκαταβολή, και να συμφωνήσετε πότε θα σε εξοφλήσει. Κατά προτίμηση γραπτώς, αν όχι σε σύμβαση, τότε σε email. 

Η καχύποπτη :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2011)

rogne said:


> η αμοιβή ανά λέξη της μετάφρασης είναι κάπως ασυνήθιστη όταν πρόκειται για βιβλία


...πρακτική που μου φάνηκε ασύλληπτα παράλογη απ' τη πρώτη μέρα που ασχολήθηκα με τα εκδοτικά — γι' αυτό κι εξαρχής πλήρωνα με τη λέξη.


----------



## kattos (Aug 8, 2011)

Ναι, προκαταβολή θα ζητήσω, με ρώτησε κι η ίδια γι'αυτό, αν είχαμε συμφωνήσει κάτι. Κατα τα άλλα μιλούμε μέσω email, οπότε έχω τα records...

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι έχεις κανονική σελίδα των 330 λέξεων και για επιστημονικό κείμενο από καλό μεταφραστή η τιμή νομίζω ότι είναι γύρω στα 200-250 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο. Το 210 αντιστοιχεί στα 4 λεπτά τη λέξη στις 330 λέξεις/σελίδα, που δεν είναι καμιά ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή τιμή σε χώρους έξω από το εκδοτικό κύκλωμα.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ, αν και έχω καιρό να κάνω επιστημονικό κείμενο. 

Με ένα συνεργάτη μου που έχει παιδικά-εφηβικά βιβλία γνώσεων παίρνω 4 λεπτά ανά λέξη του πρωτοτύπου.
Στη λογοτεχνία οι τιμές είναι πιο χαμηλές και πάνε με το 16σέλιδο, όχι με τη λέξη. Η μεγαλύτερη τιμή που έχω πάρει σε λογοτεχνία είναι 170 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο και η χαμηλότερη 100 ευρώ. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να παίρνει πάνω από 180 ευρώ σε λογοτεχνία (αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν παίρνουνε, σημαίνει ότι οι δικοί μου γνωστοί δεν παίρνουνε ή δε μου το λένε :) ),


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 14, 2011)

Καλησπέρα παίδες!
Είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ και έκανα εγγραφή καθώς με ενδιαφέρει η ενασχόληση με τη μετάφραση και επειδή τελευταία, είχα μια πρόταση για μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου τύπου -οδηγός για καριέρα/κατάκτηση στόχων και θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο περίπου να χρεώσω το βιβλίο.
Δεδομένου ότι είναι η δεύτερη φορά που μεταφράζω κάτι και η πρώτη σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, χρεώνω κάθε λέξη 2 λεπτά του ευρώ, ενώ κάθε σελίδα πάνω κάτω έχει 200 με 250 λέξεις (κάποιες σελίδες και πολύ λιγότερο, αλλά αυτές είναι ελάχιστες.). 
Κάθε σελίδα με αυτό τον υπολογισμό βγαίνει περί τα 5 ευρώ. Οπότε 5 ευρώ επί 170 σελίδες που είναι το βιβλίο, η τιμή ανέρχεται στα 850 ευρώ.

Κι έρχομαι να ρωτήσω, δεν είναι πάρα πολλά για κάποιον που, ναι μεν κατέχει τη γλώσσα και θα αφιερώσει μήνα (πιθανώς και δίμηνο) απ' το χρόνο του, παρόλα αυτά είναι η πρώτη του φορά που κάνει κάτι τέτοιο επαγγελματικά;

Αναμένω εναγωνίως την απάντησή σας!!!


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, καλώς ήρθες, καλό ξεκίνημα.

Το πολύ και το λίγο είναι σχετικές έννοιες — και τις μέρες μας γίνονται όλο και πιο σχετικές. Το ποσό δεν είναι υπερβολικό, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Στο τέλος έχει σημασία και το πόσο θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ο εκδότης για να γίνει σωστή επιμέλεια της δουλειάς σου. 

Πάντως, στο επίπεδο που κινείσαι, της πρωτάρας που θέλει να μάθει, θα αποτελούσε ουσιαστική εκπαίδευση το να έχεις συνεργασία με τον επιμελητή, κεφάλαιο προς κεφάλαιο, να βλέπεις τι σου διορθώνει και να μην επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια λάθη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2011)

Karmacoma said:


> Κι έρχομαι να ρωτήσω, δεν είναι πάρα πολλά για κάποιον που, ναι μεν κατέχει τη γλώσσα και θα αφιερώσει μήνα (πιθανώς και δίμηνο) απ' το χρόνο του, παρόλα αυτά είναι η πρώτη του φορά που κάνει κάτι τέτοιο επαγγελματικά;


_Mutatis mutandis _και όλα τα σχετικά, 5 ευρώ τη σελίδα μικτά (δηλαδή προ φόρων) είναι πολύ χαμηλή τιμή. :) Αν, π.χ., μεταφράζεις 10 σελίδες την ημέρα, σε περίπου 8 ώρες δουλειάς, η καθαρή αμοιβή σου είναι 50 ευρώ, μείον 20% η παρακράτηση του φόρου, ίσον 40€ την ημέρα, ίσον 880 ευρώ το μήνα, χωρίς τυχόν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.

Αν θέλεις, διάβασε και αυτά τα νήματά μας:
Οι αμοιβές στο χώρο της μετάφρασης
Αμοιβή μετάφρασης λογοτεχνικού κειμένου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2011)

Καλώς ήρθες, Karmacoma.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι για την πρώτη σου δουλειά δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα πόσο θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις. Αναλογίσου όμως και το εξής: 850 ευρώ για δύο μήνες είναι λιγότερο από το αντίστοιχο επίδομα ανεργίας για δύο μήνες. Ακόμη και για ένα μήνα, αν πρόκειται να κάνεις καλή δουλειά, πολλά χρήματα σίγουρα δεν είναι. Αυτό άλλωστε θα πρέπει κανονικά να σου το πει και ο ίδιος ο εκδότης, που αναμφίβολα θα σου ζητήσει πρώτα ένα δείγμα από τη δουλειά σου.

Θα πρέπει επίσης να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι, αν ξεκινήσεις μια συνεργασία με πολύ χαμηλή αμοιβή, δύσκολα θα μπορέσεις στη συνέχεια να την φέρεις σε πιο λογικά επίπεδα, εκτός αν εξαρχής συμφωνήσεις ότι η συγκεκριμένη τιμή είναι δοκιμαστική και όχι δεσμευτική και για επόμενες συνεργασίες.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλή επιτυχία στην περιπέτεια που ξεκινάς και ποτέ να μην υποβαθμίσεις την εργασία σου, ούτε (αφού αποκτήσεις μια καλύτερη συνειδητοποίηση του επιπέδου της) να δεχτείς να σου την υποβαθμίσουν άλλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2011)

Υπάρχει και αυτό το νήμα:
*Πόσα να ζητήσω για μια μετάφραση/επιμέλεια/διόρθωση/...;*


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 14, 2011)

Karmacoma said:


> Καλησπέρα παίδες!
> Είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ και έκανα εγγραφή καθώς με ενδιαφέρει η ενασχόληση με τη μετάφραση και επειδή τελευταία, είχα μια πρόταση για μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου τύπου -οδηγός για καριέρα/κατάκτηση στόχων και θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο περίπου να χρεώσω το βιβλίο.
> Δεδομένου ότι είναι η δεύτερη φορά που μεταφράζω κάτι και η πρώτη σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο, χρεώνω κάθε λέξη 2 λεπτά του ευρώ, ενώ κάθε σελίδα πάνω κάτω έχει 200 με 250 λέξεις (κάποιες σελίδες και πολύ λιγότερο, αλλά αυτές είναι ελάχιστες.).
> Κάθε σελίδα με αυτό τον υπολογισμό βγαίνει περί τα 5 ευρώ. Οπότε 5 ευρώ επί 170 σελίδες που είναι το βιβλίο, η τιμή ανέρχεται στα 850 ευρώ.
> ...




να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο:

μπορώ να διασφαλίσω με κάποιον τρόπο την πληρωμή μου;


----------



## crystal (Nov 14, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και καλό ξεκίνημα κι από μένα.
Όχι, δεν είναι πολλά, είναι εξευτελιστικά λίγα. Η ποιότητα της δουλειάς είναι μια σημαντική παράμετρος, όπως αναφέρει ο Νίκελ, αλλά είναι προτιμότερο να προσαρμόσεις την ποιότητα στην τιμή κι όχι το αντίστροφο.
Αν σκοπεύεις να κόψεις απόδειξη για τη δουλειά σου (δελτίο παροχής ή απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, αδιάφορο), σκέψου ότι το πραγματικό ποσό που θα μείνει στα χέρια σου θα είναι ακόμα λιγότερο.
Ζήτα μια αμοιβή επαγγελματία και φρόντισε να αντεπεξέλθεις στη δουλειά ως επαγγελματίας. Εφόσον είναι η δεύτερή σου απόπειρα στη μετάφραση, ξέρεις ότι λογικά θα έχεις αδυναμίες. Προσπάθησε να τις καλύψεις: επιδίωξε να συνεργαστείς στενά με τον επιμελητή, βεβαιώσου ότι τόσο τα αγγλικά όσο και τα ελληνικά σου είναι αρκετά για να αντεπεξέλθεις, φρόντισε να ψάχνεις τα πάντα (και ρώτα αν έχεις απορίες) και γενικώς βάλε τα δυνατά σου.
Τι είναι προτιμότερο: να ξεκινήσεις με τη λογική ότι είσαι αρχάρια, να δεχτείς μια χαμηλή αμοιβή και ενδεχομένως να σκέφτεσαι "ΟΚ, δεν πειράζει κι αν δεν βγει καλό, πρωτάρα είμαι" ή να διεκδικήσεις ένα αξιοπρεπές ποσό και να χτυπηθείς κάτω για να παραδώσεις μια δουλειά όσο το δυνατόν πιο αντάξια; 
Τα 2 λεπτά/λέξη δεν χωράνε στην ίδια πρόταση με τη φράση "επαγγελματικό επίπεδο". :)


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 14, 2011)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σας.
Θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι, εφόσον βλέπω ότι όλοι/όλες μιλάτε για συνεργασία με τον επιμελητή/εκδότη κλπ.
Θέλω να πω ότι το εν λόγω βιβλίο μου το έδωσε μια κοπέλα από ένα σεμινάριο υποκριτικής επειδή το θέλουν εκεί στα ελληνικά.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν έχω επαφή ούτε με τον εκδότη, ούτε απόδειξη θα κόψω, κοινώς, θα είναι μαύρα λεφτά,γι'αυτό άλλωστε αναρωτιέμαι για το αν είναι "σωστό" να πάρω τόσα χρήματα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χω μπλεξίματα για μετάφραση βιβλίου χωρίς την άδεια του συγγραφέως ή εκδότη;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2011)

Karmacoma said:


> μπορώ να διασφαλίσω με κάποιον τρόπο την πληρωμή μου;


 Να ζητήσεις να υπογράψεις σύμβαση έργου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η δουλειά θα γίνει νόμιμα, δηλαδή με όλες τις παρακρατήσεις, χαρτόσημα και λοιπά φορολογικά δαιμόνια. Αν δεν υπογράψεις σύμβαση έργου και βασιστείς σε προφορική συμφωνία, θα σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πληρωθείς αν προκύψει οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, και μέσω της νομικής οδού θα σου κοστίσει περισσότερο από ό,τι η αμοιβή που θα πάρεις - πράγμα στο οποίο βασίζονται ορισμένοι κακοπληρωτές για να μην πληρώσουν.


Karmacoma said:


> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν έχω επαφή ούτε με τον εκδότη, ούτε απόδειξη θα κόψω, κοινώς, θα είναι μαύρα λεφτά,γι'αυτό άλλωστε αναρωτιέμαι για το αν είναι "σωστό" να πάρω τόσα χρήματα.


 Δεν μπορώ σε καμία περίπτωση να σου υποδείξω τι να κάνεις, ωστόσο το να μεταφράζεις μαύρα συνιστά αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό προς τους μεταφραστές που έχουν ανοίξει βιβλία στην εφορία και πληρώνουν εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ και φόρους (με μεγάλη δυσκολία, πλέον).


Karmacoma said:


> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χω μπλεξίματα για μετάφραση βιβλίου χωρίς την άδεια του συγγραφέως ή εκδότη;


 Πλην εξαιρέσεων (π.χ. αν έχουν περάσει, νομίζω, 70 χρόνια από το θάνατο του συγγραφέα), ναι, υπάρχει. Είναι παράνομη η μετάφραση και έκδοση ή χρήση βιβλίων χωρίς την άδεια του κατόχου των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2011)

Karmacoma said:


> [...] κοινώς, θα είναι μαύρα λεφτά,γι'αυτό άλλωστε αναρωτιέμαι για το αν είναι "σωστό" να πάρω τόσα χρήματα.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χω μπλεξίματα για μετάφραση βιβλίου χωρίς την άδεια του συγγραφέως ή εκδότη;[...]


Ελπίζω να κατανοείς ότι ρωτάς πράγματα όπου οι απαντήσεις δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά μόνο:

Μην παίρνεις μαύρα λεφτά.
Μην μπλέκεις με παράνομες καταστάσεις --και είναι σαφώς παράνομες οι καταστάσεις όπου κάτι μεταφράζεται για επαγγελματική χρήση χωρίς νόμιμες άδειες.

Και αν σκέφτεσαι να ασχοληθείς με μεταφράσεις επαγγελματικά, σκέψου πρώτα από όλα ότι όπου δεν γίνονται τα πράγματα με νόμιμο τρόπο, π.χ. δεν πληρώνονται δικαιώματα, φόροι και χαρτόσημα κλπ κλπ, κάποιος, κάπου στην αλυσίδα της πνευματικής δημιουργίας «ρίχνεται» και κάποιος βγάζει λεφτά σε βάρος του ριγμένου. Τίποτε δεν σε εξασφαλίζει ότι ακόμη και αν τη γλιτώσεις σήμερα, δεν θα είσαι εσύ αύριο η ριγμένη.


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 14, 2011)

Ωραία. Μπορείτε να με παραπέμψετε σε κάποιο σχετικό thread/link με όσα χρειάζεται να έχω κ' να κάνω, ώστε να είμαι νόμιμη;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2011)

Βέβαια: Είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας: Τι δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών εκδίδω, πότε το κόβω, πώς το συμπληρώνω, πότε υπάρχει παρακράτηση φόρου;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 14, 2011)

Γκουχ, γκουχ... να πω τη λαλακία γνώμη μου; 

Πρώτα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε αν η κοπέλα θα κάνει ξανά μετάφραση στη ζωή της και αν θα γίνει επαγγελματίας και μετά να τη στείλουμε να ανοίξει βιβλία στον ΟΑΕΕ και να πληρώνει τζάμπα και βερεσέ κάθε δίμηνο 600+ ευρώ, να αποδίδει ΦΠΑ ενώ δεν εισπράττει τίποτε απολύτως, χώρια του να περάσει όλη την ταλαιπωρία από γραφείο σε γραφείο στις ουρές για να ανοίξει βιβλία σε Εφορία και ΟΑΕΕ! 

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το βιβλίο της το ζήτησε φίλος ή γνωστός και θα το μεταφράσει και θα το παραδώσει στα χέρια του/της γιατί το θέλει πιθανόν για προσωπική χρήση και όχι για εμπορική. Απλώς είχε την καλοσύνη να της δώσει και λίγα χρήματα. 

Δεν διαφωνώ για τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό που λέει η Παλ, αλλά όχι σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Δεν υπάρχει καν ανταγωνισμός εδώ, κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Κι επίσης, ήθελα να πω ότι η ευσυνειδησία που λέει η Κρύσταλ παραπάνω δεν εξαρτάται από την τιμή, αλλά από τον άνθρωπο. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν εξαγοράζεται. ;)


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 14, 2011)

γεια χαρα azimuthios!

βασικά, σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση, παράλληλα με μαθήματα αγγλικών, όχι αποκλειστικά μετάφραση.
Επίσης, να πω πως είμαι φοιτήτρια, οπότε νομίζω είναι αδύνατον να ανοίξω τα βιβλία που λέτε στην Εφορία κλπ.
Το βιβλίο όντως το ήθελε μια γνωστή φίλου (εγώ δεν την γνωρίζω, απλά ο φίλος μου με συνέστησε ως μεταφράστρια), αλλά απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα το θέλουν για προσωπική χρήση, δηλαδή για κάποιο σεμινάριο, αναμεταξύ τους, όχι για πώληση ή κάτι άλλο.
Φυσικά, το πόσό που ζητώ μου φαίνεται αρκετά υψηλό για πρωτάρη, ειδικά απ' τη στιγμή που δεν έχω κάτι...νόμιμο στα χέρια μου.
Φοβάμαι όμως ότι με το που επικοινωνήσω με την κοπέλα και της πω το ποσό, θα αρνηθεί.. (εγώ στην αρχή σκεφτόμουν κάτι αναγνωριστικό, αλλά, δεδομένου του προσωπικού χρόνου και προσπάθειας που πρέπει να αφιερώσω συν του ότι αυτό το ποσό θα είναι και μία οικονομική απολαβή για μένα, ανέβασα το ποσό* αλλά* και πάλι βάση λογικών υπολογισμών)
Φυσικά, αν επιμείνει να μεταφραστεί το βιβλίο αυτό, ίσως ψάξει να απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον άλλον-πιθανώς επαγγελματία, αλλά εκεί ίσως χρειαστεί να δώσει περισσότερα..

ευχαριστώ για το ποστ που μόνο λαλακία δεν είναι


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2011)

Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει κανείς έναρξη με το καλημέρα — υπάρχει και η αποζημίωση με Απόδειξη Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης, χρηστική ιδίως (και βάσει νόμου) για τους περιστασιακώς μεταφράζοντες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Γκουχ, γκουχ... να πω τη λαλακία γνώμη μου;
> 
> Πρώτα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε αν η κοπέλα θα κάνει ξανά μετάφραση στη ζωή της και αν θα γίνει επαγγελματίας και μετά να τη στείλουμε να ανοίξει βιβλία στον ΟΑΕΕ και να πληρώνει τζάμπα και βερεσέ κάθε δίμηνο 600+ ευρώ, να αποδίδει ΦΠΑ ενώ δεν εισπράττει τίποτε απολύτως, χώρια του να περάσει όλη την ταλαιπωρία από γραφείο σε γραφείο στις ουρές για να ανοίξει βιβλία σε Εφορία και ΟΑΕΕ!


Όταν δεν εισπράττεις, δεν αποδίδεις ΦΠΑ. Ο ΦΠΑ είναι ο φόρος που πληρώνει ο πελάτης για τις υπηρεσίες του μεταφραστή, και αν ο μεταφραστής σε ένα δεδομένο τρίμηνο δεν έχει κάνει εισπράξεις, τότε κάνει μηδενική δήλωση ΦΠΑ. Επίσης, η πρώτη κατηγορία εισφορών (όταν είσαι καινούριος, δηλαδή), είναι περίπου 130€ το μήνα. Για να φτάσεις να πληρώνεις 300€, που λες εσύ, πρέπει να περάσουν αρκετά χρόνια.



Karmacoma said:


> Το βιβλίο όντως το ήθελε μια γνωστή φίλου (εγώ δεν την γνωρίζω, απλά ο φίλος μου με συνέστησε ως μεταφράστρια), αλλά απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα το θέλουν για προσωπική χρήση, δηλαδή για κάποιο σεμινάριο, αναμεταξύ τους, όχι για πώληση ή κάτι άλλο.


Εάν το σεμινάριο δεν είναι δωρεάν, τότε από τη χρήση της μετάφρασης αποκομίζονται κέρδη, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος να κινηθεί ο εκδότης νομικά - αν το πάρει είδηση, βέβαια. :) Από την άλλη, ακόμα και δωρεάν να είναι το σεμινάριο, και πάλι η μετάφραση και διακίνηση ενός τέτοιου έργου απαγορεύεται, αν και θα είναι πιο εύκολο να ξεμπλέξεις αν σε ανακαλύψουν. Παράνομο πάντως, είναι.

Επίσης, και μια συμβουλή από πικρή πείρα: είναι καλό όταν κάνεις δουλειές με γνωστούς γνωστών να συμφωνείς μια αμοιβή γραπτώς, και να ζητάς προκαταβολή, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Επίσης, η πρώτη κατηγορία εισφορών (όταν είσαι καινούριος, δηλαδή), είναι περίπου 130€ το μήνα. Για να φτάσεις να πληρώνεις 300€, που λες εσύ, πρέπει να περάσουν αρκετά χρόνια.
> [...]



Αυτό να το πεις στον ΟΑΕΕ (εδώ οι εισφορές ανά κατηγορία και κλάδο), που σε ανεβάζει κατηγορία και κλάση ετσιθελικά και σου παίρνει το σκαλπ όχι ομαλά με σταδιακό κουρεματάκι - with heavy, deep hacks. Εγώ πάντως πριν την πενταετία έπιασα το 300άρι. Τώρα, 450+, γαμωτοφελεκιτουσμέσα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2011)

Ναι, Παλ, το ξέρω. Been there! Απλώς δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που δεν θα ξανακάνει μετάφραση ίσως πρέπει καν να μπει στον κόπο να κάνει όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία και να αποδίδει έστω και μηδενικό ΦΠΑ κάθε τρίμηνο, διατηρώντας βιβλία και πληρώνοντας τις εισφορές παρόλ' αυτά. Σωστά; 

Υπάρχει και η απόδειξη δαπάνης που πολύ σωστά λέει ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

Σωστά, σωστά, απλώς το σημείωσα για να μην μπερδεύονται αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν. Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι η απόδειξη δαπάνης είναι η καλύτερη λύση, το θέμα είναι αν θα δεχτούν να της κόψουν. Πολλοί εργοδότες βαριούνται τη διαδικασία.


----------



## Karmacoma (Nov 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, και μια συμβουλή από πικρή πείρα: είναι καλό όταν κάνεις δουλειές με γνωστούς γνωστών να συμφωνείς μια αμοιβή γραπτώς, και να ζητάς προκαταβολή, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται. :)



Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω-με την προκαταβολή.
Πώς γίνεται όμως αυτή η γραπτή συμφωνία;


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2013)

crystal said:


> Τα 2 λεπτά/λέξη δεν χωράνε στην ίδια πρόταση με τη φράση "επαγγελματικό επίπεδο". :)


Σκεφτείτε λοιπόν πόσο εξοργιστικότερο είναι το να δίνονται ντεμέκ "συμβουλές" προς κάθε αναξιοπαθούντα να μπουκάρει στον χώρο της μετάφρασης προτείνοντάς του για "μεταφραστικό εργαλείο" τη γκουγκλομετάφραση (!) και λέγοντάς του ν' αρχίσει χρεώνοντας μισό δολάριο τις εκατό λέξεις (δηλ. 0.005 USD/λέξη)! http://www.ergasiaonline.gr/εργασία-μεταφράσεις-κειμένων/ :curse:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2013)

Δηλαδή περίπου 1200 ευρώ για χίλιες σελίδες στο μέγεθος των βιβλίων της σειράς Χάρι Πότερ. Πολύ καλή τιμή. Γι' αυτόν που πληρώνει.


----------

